# Fonda Lake in brighton



## Lildenson (Jan 13, 2011)

im going to fonda lake today....anyone know any good spots out there..its a private lake i just got acess to. if i find any good spots out there ill let you all know.


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

dont tell anyone nothing that lake will be filled with ppl the next day


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

I would take that as its a good lake. Ill have to check it out. Good luck. Let us know how you do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

joe66 said:


> dont tell anyone nothing that lake will be filled with ppl the next day


 


Yes, please don't share how you do. I've been fishing fonda for years now, and it used to be a phenomenal bluegill / crappie lake. Then everyone and their brother somehow found their way out there, and it has been a terrible lake to fish for the past 3 years.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I fished it with a friend last year and it sucked. A few dink gills and some 10" bass is all we caught.


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

yes it is fished out to many ppl dont know how to manage fish and take what ever the heck they want fishing is really slow last few yrs


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I dunno why you would ask for a report on public forum for a lake that is private and you have "permission" to fish.

I am part of the association, all I have to say is a few of the people that live on the lake don't play around anymore with trespassers. 

If someone wants to try and fish the lake and don't have permission I wouldnt go far from your vehicle since it probably won't be there when u get back.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

My friend lives right at the boat launch for your neighborhood. So as long as I park at his house I will have no issues. He told me about some of the issues you've had there in the past.


----------



## Backlasher (Jan 8, 2009)

I use to live on the lake many years ago. It was a real good lake for some nice gills and crappies. even a Bass or three thru the Ice. I haven;t been there in years. I couldn't tell you anything about it


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Fished that lake once as a kid with my pops, uncle bob and his grandson Jason. It was in the summer back in the 80's, Had a old basstracker . Launched it at that private launch with our old Nova. Promptly sunk it to the back seat in the lake, couldnt get it out, had to wait a few hours for jason's dad to get home to drag us out so we left the trailer and truck where it was and started fishng. Never caught a thing LOL


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I dunno why you would ask for a report on public forum for a lake that is private and you have "permission" to fish.
> 
> I am part of the association, all I have to say is a few of the people that live on the lake don't play around anymore with trespassers.
> 
> If someone wants to try and fish the lake and don't have permission I wouldnt go far from your vehicle since it probably won't be there when u get back.


Gotta love the internet,, don't ya!! :lol:

That's happened to quite a few nice little lakes in that area.


----------



## Lildenson (Jan 13, 2011)

fishing is suppose to be a fun activity for everyone....who cares who fish's were....but ya i didnt even do good...i caught 3 blue gils that were tiny....


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

i love how people have to hide their hotspots and lakes... i understand charters doing it i guess but just i dont like how fisherman feel that they need to hide the spot and not tell anyone if there is ok fishing or not. anyone who fishes there will obviously start to notice if the population of lakes is going down and they will start shortening their take from the body of water.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

man vs. fish said:


> i love how people have to hide their hotspots and lakes... i understand charters doing it i guess but just i dont like how fisherman feel that they need to hide the spot and not tell anyone if there is ok fishing or not. anyone who fishes there will obviously start to notice if the population of lakes is going down and they will start shortening their take from the body of water.


I love how you assume everyone will "start shortening their take". It is easy for a small lake to be over fished (already happened on Fonda) and ruin what was once a great spot. We use to be able to catch 7-9" gills all day and now you're lucky to catch one or two keepers all day.

Not to mention it is a private lake which has had problems with trespassers and people leaving garbage on the ice that prompted the association to start cracking down. 

Anyone who thinks others shouldn't hide their small honey hole lakes please go find your own and post the GPS #s on here and see how long the fish make it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

im not saying EVERYONE will but people with common sense will if they want to be able to fish the lake in the future. and yes trespassing isnt good. but im referring to public waters as well.


----------



## gr8lakefisher (Jan 17, 2009)

I haven't ever fished it but there are regularly a lot of people out there for n ot being any keeper sized fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

